# 1 star help



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Got my first 1 star today but have not driven today so clearly an old pax. Also there is no feedback so I have no idea why.

Is there anyway to find out more info on this?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

There is not. 

It burns.

A few beers help.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Buck up, you'll get more of them. Better off to not take it personally. Pax will give 1-stars simply because they are in a bad mood.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Or because they misremembered you.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Sometimes bad things happen to good people. 
Once I stood in dog s h i t
Another time I got rear ended. 
One stars happen usually because the Pax has the issue and not you. There's nothing you can do. Just work on getting 500 higher rated rides.
Good luck.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

I get it, it was bound to happen but I just wish I knew the reason. I know I didn't do anything to deserve it but if I don't know why then I can't pizz and moan about how stupid the pax is!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Kcope316 said:


> I get it, it was bound to happen but I just wish I knew the reason. I know I didn't do anything to deserve it but if I don't know why then I can't pizz and moan about how stupid the pax is!


There's a ratings forum where you can post your gripes. This thread will be moved there shortly.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Coachman said:


> There's a ratings forum where you can post your gripes. This thread will be moved there shortly.


Thanks but the original intent of my post was to seek advice about how to find out more info on the rating.

Sorry I let it go astray!

Thanks all for your advice!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

You can wish in one hand and poop in the other, then see which one fills up first. At the end of the day, you're still stuck with the one star rating....and a hand full of poop.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

The first thing you need to understand is that most pax want you to console them for their,

A. Horrific jobs that they are threatened to be fired from everyday
B. Tumultuous at home lives where nobody has time for them
C. Shitty day (general)

or the ones who just want to play big bad and attempt to talk down on you. Over time you will learn how to spot these nearly as quickly as they enter your vehicle.

When you encounter one of these situations, never fear, just remember, as soon as the ride completes follow these instructions:

Rate them 1 star, go to trips, tap help, issue with a rider, report them for being rude, and in the space below be creative.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I had a pax deactivated. Now he can't star me at all. LOL!

I get them more than most other drivers though. After 3600 trips, overall rating 4.70

Threatened with deactivation a couple times too.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Kcope316 said:


> Got my first 1 star today but have not driven today so clearly an old pax. Also there is no feedback so I have no idea why.
> 
> Is there anyway to find out more info on this?


If by more info you mean who the pax was that gave you that rating, then no, Uber will never tell a driver or pax which driver/pax downrated them. While I'm sure you're a nice reasonable guy I think that Uber wants to avoid situations where drivers/pax who aren't so reasonable turn up at each others doors with baseball bats (or worse).

If you mean you want to find out why they gave the rating then I think that unless they left a specific reason there's probably no way of knowing. Nowadays pax are prompted to give a reason for ratings of 4 stars or below but I don't know if every time they do it's passed on to us or only when a drivers gets a lot of bad ratings for the same reason.

I think that getting a low rating by pax after putting in effort to be a good driver is one of those things that tends to hurt our view of our fellow humans. I think it's something most of us have experienced at some point. Just consider that while most of us think of ourselves as good people we may have at some point inadvertently done something similar to someone else.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

As already mentioned, you just have to shake it off. Don't let it bother you...


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Most likely were signs that you either didn't notice or didn't give AF about.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Beware of Snowflakes


----------



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

I've done around 500 rides and from what I can remember, I've never had a ride that I would classify as being 1 star. Everyone gets to their destination in a timely manner, I drive defensively yet efficiently, and I am friendly with all of my pax. Sure, some rides are better than others, but not every at bat will be a homerun. Still, I have gotten rated 1 star an a few occasions. As much as it is unfair, it is best not to dwell on it and take the good with the bad. Happens to the best uber drivers. As long as you are maintaining a rating well above 4.6, you are doing a good job.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

I got my 1st 4* rating on Thursday. It was one of two people that did it... the individual that did not speak English well and thought I was going the wrong way to his destination when I was just going to a safe place to turn my SUV around, or one of the many other passengers that might believe no one is perfect so never rates anyone 5 stars. Think about that .., have you ever taken a survey and marked everything excellent, even though the service or product met all your expectations, but did not exceed them? I know one thing, I can not control what a pax is going to enter once they leave my vehicle so since I can not press 5 stars on their phone there is no reason to be upset though it did irk me for about 10 minutes when I could not find out the reason for the 4 stars. I am going to believe it was the non English speaking pax and next time I give him a ride because I know I will, he will get a 4 star rating. I know where he works .


----------



## MandoMan (Nov 27, 2017)

Five months of Full time Uber driving -
Average around 100 rides a week . 4.9 rating - and I average around one 1 star rating each week always with no issues reported. It irritates me to no end that passengers can rate low and not report an issue - but have learned to let it go and not be bothered by it .


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I love coming to the Ratings forum! The posters are so sweet. Its like looking at baby pictures of yourself... 'can't believe how little I was...' Was I ever that naive? Did the opinions of strangers matter that much to me? Did I allow this crazy job to affect my self esteem? Whining about how unfair the system was? Yes!

I used to obsess over ratings! Entering them in a spreadsheet every day. Tracking every movement, keeping notes on trips. Constantly fretting over my impending deactivation. The hundreds of wise posts from members advising; don't worry about ratings, ratings don't matter, were meaningless to me!

3281 rides and a completely insignificant 4.89 later, I get to come here and reminiscence and sometimes chuckle at the child I used to be! So please, take it from me children, ratings don't matter. Just drive, be nice, be clean and have fun. Ratings will take care themselves. They don't need your concern, attention or bother.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

3281, but who’s counting!


----------

